# Vaping And Soft Skin



## Ollypop

HOWDY!

So, since my teens, I've always struggled with dry skin. For the past 6 or 7 months, I've really been struggling with dryness, especially around my eyes. I'm on my 3rd day of vaping and the dryness is gone. The skin is smooth and soft. I just woke up like that.

This could be coincidence, of course, but I've been working hard to fix the problem for months and now it's just gone. Anyone else notice anything like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Not on my side, but i didnt suffer before from dry skin

Keep notes, keep monitoring. 
This is good


----------



## devdev

I know that when I kicked the analogs people told me I didn't look so ashen faced, and had lost the subtle grey tinge to my skin.

It wouldn't surprise me if there was a link, but its the first I have heard of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin are both humectants i.e. they absorb water. PG and VG are often used in moisturizing lotions, because they will absorb moisture from the lower layers of the skin and pull it up to the upper layer, making the upper layer less dry.

So if you have huge vapour clouds around your face the whole day, it only stands to reason that some of that PG and VG would deposit on your skin, and pull up some moisture from the underlying layers - leaving your skin nicely moisturized 

Ecigs - the new moisturizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Derick

devdev said:


> I know that when I kicked the analogs people told me I didn't look so ashen faced, and had lost the subtle grey tinge to my skin.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if there was a link, but its the first I have heard of it.


 The grey tinge was probably because you were not getting in enough oxygen and blood - one of the side effects of smoking


----------



## Ollypop

Derick said:


> Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin are both humectants i.e. they absorb water. PG and VG are often used in moisturizing lotions, because they will absorb moisture from the lower layers of the skin and pull it up to the upper layer, making the upper layer less dry.
> 
> So if you have huge vapour clouds around your face the whole day, it only stands to reason that some of that PG and VG would deposit on your skin, and pull up some moisture from the underlying layers - leaving your skin nicely moisturized
> 
> Ecigs - the new moisturizer



Ooooh. Now that makes a lot of sense actually.


----------



## Xhale

^what he said...and

vg is a good item to use for chapped skin and so on..sold in pharmacies as such.
also one of the main ingredients in..err "lube" for you know what.

from loads of time on various forums, heavy pg juice would appear to trigger some allergic reactions in some people, as well as some dry skin. Moving to a more vg heavy juice sorts it out...so if what you are vaping is working for you, keep at it.

just google "pg dry skin" and cast your eyes over the results, then do the same for "vg dry skin"..they work opposite from *vapers* experiences. IN beauty-world, they would both over time dry your skin out if there isnt loads of moisture in the air to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Vern said:


> vg is a good item to use for chapped skin and so on..sold in pharmacies as such.
> also one of the main ingredients in..err "lube" for you know what.
> 
> from loads of time on various forums, heavy pg juice would appear to trigger some allergic reactions in some people, as well as some dry skin. Moving to a more vg heavy juice sorts it out...so if what you are vaping is working for you, keep at it.
> 
> just google "pg dry skin" and cast your eyes over the results, then do the same for "vg dry skin"..they work opposite



So you're saying that all this time I could have just splattered some of my lube on my face???? haha

I'll take a closer look at PG and VG when I make future juice purchases. So VG is better for skin. I want to experiment with this. It could be yet another benefit to vaping.


----------



## Xhale

Ollypop said:


> So you're saying that all this time I could have just splattered some of my lube on my face???? haha
> 
> I'll take a closer look at PG and VG when I make future juice purchases. So VG is better for skin. I want to experiment with this. It could be yet another benefit to vaping.


not necessarily a blanket statement that vg is better for skin when vaping, but more a case of pg is more prone to creating problems that dont seem to appear when using vg.

for all you know, it was smoke drying out your skin, so hey, anything goes...experiment a bit...I've been a dry skin "sufferer" for years and it only went away on a week holiday to italy then came back again later. I'm still trying to nail it down. Kudos to you for at least finding your cause

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Ollypop said:


> So you're saying that all this time I could have just splattered some of my lube on my face???? haha
> 
> I'll take a closer look at PG and VG when I make future juice purchases. So VG is better for skin. I want to experiment with this. It could be yet another benefit to vaping.


I haven't read anything about which one is better at absorbing moisture, but checking my wifes moisturizer it seems to contain only Glycerin - so it could be that it is the better of the two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

Vern said:


> not necessarily a blanket statement that vg is better for skin when vaping, but more a case of pg is more prone to creating problems that dont seem to appear when using vg.
> 
> for all you know, it was smoke drying out your skin, so hey, anything goes...experiment a bit...I've been a dry skin "sufferer" for years and it only went away on a week holiday to italy then came back again later. I'm still trying to nail it down. Kudos to you for at least finding your cause



When I've gone holidays my skin has improved. JHB has very dry air, and my skin likes humidity. When I go to the coast my skin turns into something heavenly.

You've also brought up a good point. It could be that the stinkies were drying me out and for the past few days i've barely smoked any stinkies. That's something to consider.


----------



## Ollypop

Derick said:


> I haven't read anything about which one is better at absorbing moisture, but checking my wifes moisturizer it seems to contain only Glycerin - so it could be that it is the better of the two



It seems to be the preferred moisturising agent when compared to PG


----------



## Derick

Ollypop said:


> It seems to be the preferred moisturising agent when compared to PG


Well it could be preferred because VG is more readily available and cheaper than PG


----------



## Andre

I have also read that PG could aggravate dry skin type of conditions in some individuals. But at 50/50 clearly the benefits of at least the VG and the much less smoking is starting to to work for you and the PG is at this stage not negatively affecting you. And as someone said, the better blood circulation could be playing a role.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Ollypop 
I dont know for sure but methinks it has more to do with the reduced smoking
Smoking does wreak havoc on the skin over time in some people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I have always had very dry hands, something I inherited from my dad. But not anymore  buttery smooth wrinkles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

next video, vaping lube

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

@PeterHarris 

do you accept the challenge ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

shabbar said:


> @PeterHarris
> 
> do you accept the challenge ??


eish, i read the ingredients of some lube and there is some big word ingredients in there that scares me a bit...so i think i will pass this one......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

PeterHarris said:


> eish, i read the ingredients of some lube and there is some big word ingredients in there that scares me a bit...so i think i will pass this one......



cant be worst then stinkies ??


----------



## ET

It vapes the lotion or it gets the hose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

